# Gender confused guppy



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I got a guppy today, a male fancy one and he follows my male molly around everywhere he goes. Correct me if I'm wrong, but can guppys and mollys can crossbreed? or is he just aggresive? and im posotive that theyre both males.


also my molly poops alot. like evry 5- 10 mins. is it normal or is something wrong?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, your guppy and molly can't possibly crossbread if they're both males, but I wouldn't doubt a male guppy going after any female livebearer. He's probably just deprived of females, and its his last resort. Maybe you should get a couple females.

Hmmm... Don't know about the pooping.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i just dont want lots of little babies, if i got some females.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

If the guppy isn't causing any harm to the molly, then don't worry about it. Otherwise, you could just let the fry be eaten, but I think thats pretty cruel. I like having fry, its an easy way to pay for all my fish supplies, as I get store credit at my LFS for them. Maybe you can take that into consideration.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

can guppys and mollys crossbreed?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

No, they can not crossbreed. The only common livebearers that can crossbreed is platies and swordtails. One of my male guppies used to go around trying to breed with my female platies, never got any fry from them.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

guppies and mollies CAN interbreed but it is rare and the fry have weak imune systems and will most like die of cancers


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well i geuss it doesnt matter anymore, my guppy died. boo. i dont get what im doing wrong.


----------

